# Employment Verification Of Partner?



## atifiqbal1985 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I have lodged my Visa application 2 weeks back, and uploaded all the required documents.

Since I have claimed partner points, therefore, I uploaded the work experience letter, RnR letter, skill assessment of my partner as well.

Currently I am informing my ex employers to give them heads up about the possible contact for employment verification so they are vigilant and there is no lapse.

My question is do I need to inform my the employer and ex employer of my partner for a possible contact for verification? Do they perform Employment Verification for partner as well?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application 2 weeks back, and uploaded all the required documents.
> 
> ...


Why not?
If you claimed partner points and if they suspect your partner's employment, they will.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Why not?
> If you claimed partner points and if they suspect your partner's employment, they will.


I don't think the partner employment verification is a crucial step in the visa process. As the majority of the people have only assessed based on their degree since the partner points are based on the assessment from the concerned authority there is no point in verification of partner as far as I am concerned.

Please refer to the below official page on this.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I don't think the partner employment verification is a crucial step in the visa process. As the majority of the people have only assessed based on their degree since the partner points are based on the assessment from the concerned authority there is no point in verification of partner as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Please refer to the below official page on this.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx


So why go for assessment at all?
What if someone forges the employment documents and claim partner points? 
And, most importantly, partner skills are not just based on the degree, not at least for ICT occupations.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> So why go for assessment at all?
> What if someone forges the employment documents and claim partner points?
> And, most importantly, partner skills are not just based on the degree, not at least for ICT occupations.


For engineers australia assessment can be based on degree also because the employment assessment is not mandatory for assessment.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> So why go for assessment at all?
> What if someone forges the employment documents and claim partner points?
> And, most importantly, partner skills are not just based on the degree, not at least for ICT occupations.


can you tell me have you seen anyone been contacted for the partner employment verification? I have never seen such a requirement.

Moreover, when we apply for visa they do not ask for employment documents in the partner section. Instead they need only assessment from the relevant authority.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> For engineers australia assessment can be based on degree also because the employment assessment is not mandatory for assessment.


For ICT occupations, ACS requires a minimum of two years experience for positive assessment.
If the experience is not mandatory in case of EA, it doesn't make any sense for employment verification. But for ACS, it surely does.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> For ICT occupations, ACS requires a minimum of two years experience for positive assessment.
> If the experience is not mandatory in case of EA, it doesn't make any sense for employment verification. But for ACS, it surely does.


Experience is not mandatory for EA. You can assess your profession based on your degree also.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> For ICT occupations, ACS requires a minimum of two years experience for positive assessment.
> If the experience is not mandatory in case of EA, it doesn't make any sense for employment verification. But for ACS, it surely does.


From my two years close experience in expat forum, I have never seen such a verification done by DIBP/DHA.


----------



## atifiqbal1985 (Apr 26, 2018)

luvjd said:


> For ICT occupations, ACS requires a minimum of two years experience for positive assessment.
> If the experience is not mandatory in case of EA, it doesn't make any sense for employment verification. But for ACS, it surely does.


Many thanks.  I will update the employer of partner about the possible contact for employment verification.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> can you tell me have you seen anyone been contacted for the partner employment verification? I have never seen such a requirement.
> 
> Moreover, when we apply for visa they do not ask for employment documents in the partner section. Instead they need only assessment from the relevant authority.


If they don't ask for employment documents for the spouse, isn't it easy to get a positive assessment for spouse just by submitting one false document (In the context of ACS)?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> i have posted this earlier and found no response.
> 
> Asking again as i am waiting to submit my visa for subclass 189
> 
> ...


are you the secondary applicant or primary applicant?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> From my two years close experience in expat forum, I have never seen such a verification done by DIBP/DHA.


To my knowledge, I too haven't seen any such case. If they really don't do employment verification for the partner, that's a big loophole.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Primary Applicant


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> If they don't ask for employment documents for the spouse, isn't it easy to get a positive assessment for spouse just by submitting one false document (In the context of ACS)?


If the experience of the primary applicant is less than 2 years then he will not claim points for that. From my understanding, it is an irrelevant experience. I have never seen an employment verification for an irrelevant experience. 

So this is almost the same like that.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> If the experience of the primary applicant is less than 2 years then he will not claim points for that. From my understanding, it is an irrelevant experience. I have never seen an employment verification for an irrelevant experience.
> 
> So this is almost the same like that.


But this irrelevant experience is worth 5 points and if what you are saying is true about the employment verification, that's a big problem. I wonder if people do not know this already


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> To my knowledge, I too haven't seen any such case. If they really don't do employment verification for the partner, that's a big loophole.


It is not a big loophole dear. It is clear from their website that the partner points can be claimed if the partner is aged below 45 + functional english + assessed occupation is in the same occupation list such as MTSSL for both applicants. 

As long as this three are satisfied there are no problems.

There is no logic in verification of partner employment if the primary applicant itself is not having any relevant experience.

So my conclusion is that, from my experience, partner employment verification is not mandatory for at EA so that the DHA. 

I just have a doubt, suppose you are having two years experience as a profession as per ACS. You are not claiming points for that experience will that experience be verified? No, it will not be verified until unless you claim points for that. So, it never happened till now in public but it may happen in future.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> But this irrelevant experience is worth 5 points and if what you are saying is true about the employment verification, that's a big problem. I wonder if people do not know this already


No irrelevant experience is not worth 5 points. Relevant experience is counted towards 5 points which must be more than 3 years at least.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> But this irrelevant experience is worth 5 points and if what you are saying is true about the employment verification, that's a big problem. I wonder if people do not know this already


If your opinion is correct at least one person must have got their partner verification by now. I dont think it happened.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No irrelevant experience is not worth 5 points. Relevant experience is counted towards 5 points which must be more than 3 years at least.


I meant the partner experience that you equated to irrelevant experience.



> It is not a big loophole dear. It is clear from their website that the partner points can be claimed if the partner is aged below 45 + functional english + assessed occupation is in the same occupation list such as MTSSL for both applicants.
> 
> As long as this three are satisfied there are no problems.
> 
> ...


Imagine if there is an applicant with 70 points without partner skills points and current invitation cutoff is 75 points. All he needs is a forged experience letter and 500$ for ACS assessment to gain that extra 5 points. Do you see the problem now?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> I meant the partner experience that you equated to irrelevant experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if there is an applicant with 70 points without partner skills points and current invitation cutoff is 75 points. All he needs is a forged experience letter and 500$ for ACS assessment to gain that extra 5 points. Do you see the problem now?


Can you tell me in which page of DHA that says an experience letter is mandatory for partner.

The immiaccount itself is not asking for that my dear.

In the immiaccount for the secondary applicant there is no section asking for employment certifcates. instead it is asked for the primary applicant.

As per your opinion, a fake experience can be made for points but like that you can make degree certificates as well.
So when it comes to people who make false documents it is not differentiated such as experience letter or degree certificate.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Have a look at the pages below for primary and secondary applicants.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

luvjd said:


> I meant the partner experience that you equated to irrelevant experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if there is an applicant with 70 points without partner skills points and current invitation cutoff is 75 points. All he needs is a forged experience letter and 500$ for ACS assessment to gain that extra 5 points. Do you see the problem now?


I think you have a point here.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I think you have a point here.


But there is no page in DHA website that says an experience is mandatory for claiming points and to till date no one in my knowledge or his knowledge has experienced this partner verification.

If they need the experience they should have given a tab for attaching the required employment documents under the secondary applicant column of immiaccount page.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is clear from their website that the partner points can be claimed if the partner is aged below 45 + functional english + assessed occupation is in the same occupation list such as MTSSL for both applicants.


*Example 1:* Person has only 2 years of experience, ACS deducts 2 years and issue a positive report but the experience becomes irrelevant

*Example 2:* Person has more than 3 years of experience, ACS deducts 2 years and issues a positive report and only 1 year of experience becomes relevant

In both the cases, a primary applicant can claim 5 points (of course after PTE and age criteria is met)

Which example will lead to employee verification? Example 1, 2 or none?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I think you have a point here.


May be this is a case for ICT occupations only. Because i know a lot of people personally assessed as engineering technologists or professional engineers without any experience.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> *Example 1:* Person has only 2 years of experience, ACS deducts 2 years and issue a positive report but the experience becomes irrelevant
> 
> *Example 2:* Person has more than 3 years of experience, ACS deducts 2 years and issues a positive report and only 1 year of experience becomes relevant
> 
> ...



Dear if you are talking about the overseas experience if the ACS has reduced experience from 3 years to 1 year. You will not be able to claim 5 points for that. If you need to claim 5 points then ACS should give you permission to claim points for more than 3 years.

In your case, both examples are having only 1 year which in case of overseas experience is not enough for the point claim. so there will not be an employment verification with both.

But if you mean this for the partner, you can claim and they will not verify your experience it is what I believe. They will check the assessment results and check that associated documents.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear if you are talking about the overseas experience if the ACS has reduced experience from 3 years to 1 year. You will not be able to claim 5 points for that. If you need to claim 5 points then ACS should give you permission to claim points for more than 3 years.
> 
> In your case, both examples are having only 1 year which in case of overseas experience is not enough for the point claim. so there will not be an employment verification with both.
> 
> But if you mean this for the partner, you can claim and they will not verify your experience it is what I believe. They will check the assessment results and check that associated documents.


I might be wrong bro but I think all you need a positive assessment from ACS even if they deduct the number of years. 

Imagine a person having 2.5 years of experience. ACS deducts 2 years but still writes a statement "Your skills have been assessed to be *suitable *for migration under XXXX of the ANZSCO Code" 

The report is still a positive assessment even with only 0.5 months are counted as relevant. 

So the partner met all the 3 conditions, hence 5 points:
1) Age below 45
2) Positive assessment from ACS
3) PTE score of 50+ in each module

As per your comments, authorities will not verify the 0.5 months which indeed is a loophole (if verification of these 0.5 months does not happen).


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I might be wrong bro but I think all you need a positive assessment from ACS even if they deduct the number of years.
> 
> Imagine a person having 2.5 years of experience. ACS deducts 2 years but still wrote a statement "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXX of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> ...


For other people confirmation in immiaccount page, please read this explanation of what required to attach.

Partner Skills, 
Evidence of:
Provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 50 years old; and
had competent English; and
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation.
Your partner's nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

On the above evidence, there is no need to show anything else.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I might be wrong bro but I think all you need a positive assessment from ACS even if they deduct the number of years.
> 
> Imagine a person having 2.5 years of experience. ACS deducts 2 years but still writes a statement "Your skills have been assessed to be *suitable *for migration under XXXX of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> ...


Loop hole or not, in any way DHA is not asking the evidence for partner employment. Unnecessary documents will confuse CO instead provide the document which are mentioned in the help section of each document in immiaccount page.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Loop hole or not, in any way DHA is not asking the evidence for partner employment. Unnecessary documents will confuse CO instead provide the document which are mentioned in the help section of each document in immiaccount page.


Agree with you. Partner verifications are rare and hardly heard about them in the past but they can be done if required (maybe very few fishy cases).


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Agree with you. Partner verifications are rare and hardly heard about them in the past but they can be done if required (maybe very few fishy cases).


This is exactly correct. That is what I mean. So there is no need to attach experience letter for partner other than the skills assessment. In case of CO asking we can easily provide that as well, I am afraid that will most probably not happen.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> This is exactly correct. That is what I mean. So there is no need to attach experience letter for partner other than the skills assessment. In case of CO asking we can easily provide that as well, I am afraid that will most probably not happen.


I stand corrected on this. Thank you.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

luvjd said:


> I stand corrected on this. Thank you.


No worries man. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Partner employment verification is not heard of. However, there are some cases on myimmitracker where reference letters for partner were asked. So, it's better to upload reference letters upfront if they are mentioned in 17 page visa form and form 80.

I guess they'll use these for background checks alone.


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

*Partner employment verification*



atifiqbal1985 said:


> Many thanks.  I will update the employer of partner about the possible contact for employment verification.


Hi
I'm also planning to claim my partner's point and it's ICT skill. Just want to ask if your partner's employer got any verification call?


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

I am planning to improve my current score by adding the spouse points. He is a Mechanical Engineer and in order to claim 5 points, is it enough to get the Assessment of Non-Accredited 
Qualifications from Engineers Australia. Or does he has to get the assessment on Relevant Skilled Employment as well?

From the above post, I felt it is enough to get the Assessment on the degree and no need to get skilled employment assessment. However, I just want to double check my understanding. Please help..

Thanks in advance.


----------

